

A Sucker Is Optimized Every Minute - Nowyouknow
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/22/magazine/a-sucker-is-optimized-every-minute.html?_r=0

======
SocksCanClose
Worth referencing: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/13/planning-
machin...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/13/planning-machine)

